# Danish oil and clear Briwax???



## ozzy454 (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm making a knife block out of maple burl and finished with Danish oil but not fully satisfied with the dull appearance. Would clear Briwax give the Danish oil more of a sheen? The hand rubbed look.


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

I say yes it would. I use a wax over danish oil all the time to give it a little more lustre. Just make sure the wax is your final application. In other words, put all the danish oil coats on first and then the wax.


----------



## amagineer (Apr 16, 2011)

I you use mineral oil/ bees wax on Danish oil finish.
-don


----------

